# 3 Point Perspective Drawing Of A City



## The Maker (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello, I am The Maker. I have recently drawn a 3 point perspective drawing of a city. I have not made a video dedicated only to it, but I have put it in my youtube subscribe intro video. Comment with any questions or general comments and tell me whether I should make a video dedicated only to the drawing.


----------

